# I just know that this baby is a boy before my scan



## JasperJoe

I am so convinced it's a boy, anyone else really feel ilke it was a boy and it ended up being a girl?

I feel sick wondering how i'm gonna feel when they say it's another boy ;0(


----------



## No1showgirl

JasperJoe said:


> I am so convinced it's a boy, anyone else really feel ilke it was a boy and it ended up being a girl?
> 
> I feel sick wondering how i'm gonna feel when they say it's another boy ;0(

Awww good luck!! Whens ur scan? Do you have any other children? x


----------



## Rafiki

Hey hun, i felt mine was a girl in my brain but deep down it was a boy but dont worry it will be ok,this is my last pregnancy and i hve 2 boys already i mourn the girl i would never have but now am waiting for the little guy to arrive and he will be loved and appreciated.Dont worry it will work out i hope you get your girl.


----------



## AllyTiel

Yes! I just "knew" I was having a boy, no doubt about it. Hubby was also completely convinced and so was both our families. So, yeah big shocker when it turned out a girl!


----------



## Baby321

Hey jasperjoe, I have been following all your threads, hope you get your little girl this time. Best of luck hun x


----------



## pinkribbon

JasperJoe said:


> I am so convinced it's a boy, anyone else really feel ilke it was a boy and it ended up being a girl?
> 
> I feel sick wondering how i'm gonna feel when they say it's another boy ;0(

I feel like this, I have my gender scan on 2nd July so I'll let you know x


----------



## Samiam03

Lol I was wrong with both of my kids...so much for that whole "mothers always know" thing...my first I swore was a girl...it was a boy...second I swore boy and it was a girl.


----------



## JasperJoe

Its a girl!!! I can not believe it ))


----------



## Blue_star

I was so convinced mine was a boy as well, but found out today i'm having a little girl :)


----------



## Blue_star

JasperJoe said:


> Its a girl!!! I can not believe it ))

Aw that's great now your boys will have a little sister :) I found out today i'm having a girl as well. Next time I try for a baby which won't be for a very long time i'm trying for a little boy.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

congrats girls on your pink bundles xx


----------



## honey915

Ow girls i'm so pleased you are both getting your little girls. I have my scan today at 4pm and will be devastated if they tell me boy :-( feel awfully negative about the whole pregnancy now. I am so scared!! I'm sure it's a boy though. Have sorta convinced myself that it's a boy so that it hurts a little less when they say 'BOY' I feel so evil and twisted that I don't think I deserve the little girl i'm longing for and with everyone else telling me 'they feel it's a boy' I am so mixed up and confused that I'm a complete wreck this morning!! Just want to get it over and done with and I'm so sad that i'm not really happy about having my 20 week scan. I should just be happy :-(


----------



## pinkribbon

honey915 said:


> Ow girls i'm so pleased you are both getting your little girls. I have my scan today at 4pm and will be devastated if they tell me boy :-( feel awfully negative about the whole pregnancy now. I am so scared!! I'm sure it's a boy though. Have sorta convinced myself that it's a boy so that it hurts a little less when they say 'BOY' I feel so evil and twisted that I don't think I deserve the little girl i'm longing for and with everyone else telling me 'they feel it's a boy' I am so mixed up and confused that I'm a complete wreck this morning!! Just want to get it over and done with and I'm so sad that i'm not really happy about having my 20 week scan. I should just be happy :-(


Don't beat yourself up about it. If they do tell you a boy, when you lay eyes on him you will love him just the same :) good luck, I'm thinking of you. Don't forget to update!


----------



## katealim

Good luck with your scan today. Hope you hear girl.


----------



## Blue_star

honey915 said:


> Ow girls i'm so pleased you are both getting your little girls. I have my scan today at 4pm and will be devastated if they tell me boy :-( feel awfully negative about the whole pregnancy now. I am so scared!! I'm sure it's a boy though. Have sorta convinced myself that it's a boy so that it hurts a little less when they say 'BOY' I feel so evil and twisted that I don't think I deserve the little girl i'm longing for and with everyone else telling me 'they feel it's a boy' I am so mixed up and confused that I'm a complete wreck this morning!! Just want to get it over and done with and I'm so sad that i'm not really happy about having my 20 week scan. I should just be happy :-(

How did your scan go? I hope your baby is doing well. I understand how you feel too it's okay. But in the end everything will be okay and you will get used to your baby no matter what. I hope you got your girl tho:flower:


----------

